# Update On My Wife



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 23, 2019)

Seen the surgeon today. Pathology report showed 3 of the 19 lymph nodes had cancer, she is at a stage 2. Her prognosis is good. Oncologist will decide how much chemo she will need either thru IV port or pills, radiation will be after she heals from the tumor removal.

Thanks everyone for your prayers and support, it helped bunches.


----------



## mike243 (Apr 23, 2019)

Prayers Sent


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 23, 2019)

Prayers sent and will continue tell her Karen and I are thinking about her


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 23, 2019)

Atleast that semi good news.   Prayers from my family .


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 23, 2019)

Hoping for the very best for you and family.   Prayers...


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 23, 2019)

Thanks for the update . Positive thoughts from here .


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 23, 2019)

Thanks for the update glad it is a treatable case.
Words to the man for your family.

Warren


----------



## yankee2bbq (Apr 23, 2019)

Praying for you and your wife.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 23, 2019)

Cancer Sucks! More prayers and good vibes rick....


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 24, 2019)

So many prayers for you both.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 24, 2019)

Hang in there Rick!
Glad to hear it's curable!!
Al


----------



## daveomak (Apr 24, 2019)

The news sounds very promising...  That's good....


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2019)

More Macungie Prayers on the way!!
Hang in there Rick---We're all with you!

Bear


----------



## retfr8flyr (Apr 24, 2019)

I hate cancer. It sounds like you caught it in time and the prognosis looks good. You and you family will be in my prayers.


----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 24, 2019)

My prayers go to your wife and you....


----------



## kit s (Apr 24, 2019)

Prayers for her and you SF.
My daughter in-law has the same conditions and under going treatment. Second round today.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 24, 2019)

Rick I am glad to hear this good news. I know this is rough but we are here for you.

Praying for you guys.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 24, 2019)

Thanks everyone

Hang in there kit s

My wife is taking this better than i am


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 24, 2019)

You have to stay strong for her its not easy but she needs the best support you can give her right now.

Warren


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 24, 2019)

"Treatable" is ALWAYS a positive thing.  I consider that good news.  Miss Linda and I are sending prayers your way.  
Hang in there.
Gary


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 24, 2019)

That's great news Rick. 

@kit s saying a prayer for your DIL.

Chris


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Apr 24, 2019)

Prayers to your family...


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 25, 2019)

kit s said:


> Prayers for her and you SF.
> My daughter in-law has the same conditions and under going treatment. Second round today.


Prayers to you and your daughter in law. She will beat it.


----------



## ronf (Apr 25, 2019)

Prayers for your wife. This is beatable. Hang in there and be positive.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 3, 2019)

Seen the oncologist today. She does scans next week and starts her first chemo on the 30th. These will be weekly for approx 5 months.

We are both staying positive as is the oncologist.

Thanks for all the support from everyone here on SMF


----------



## smokerjim (May 3, 2019)

wishing her a full recovery, as you said stay positive, that's half the battle.


----------



## ronf (May 3, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> wishing her a full recovery, as you said stay positive, that's half the battle.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 3, 2019)

More prayers sent from SE PA !!

Bear


----------



## ronf (May 3, 2019)

Prayers sent.
My wife had stage 2, treatments were with chemo for 16 weeks. When the surgery was done, no tumor was present. The chemo done it’s job.
Then 33 days of radiation and she has no signs of cancer. 
Keep positive, your wife will beat this thing.


----------



## Fran (May 3, 2019)

Positive thoughts winging their way across The Pond to you both.
You're her support & for you to be that, you need support too, so please talk to someone & let off steam.  

Great outcome for your wife & yourself, ronf.


----------



## Inscrutable (May 3, 2019)

Thoughts and prayers with you and your family.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 3, 2019)

Rick..  just now seeing this as we were on vacation for 3 weeks without internet... PLEASE tell her that Charlotte and I are praying for a speedy and full recovery ... As for you..  hang in there brother and "LIVE STRONG" ... If there is anything I can do for y'all just let me know and we'll see what we can do ... 

Love y'all and we are praying for all ...


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 5, 2019)

Have faith in the Doctor and all the support you can put forth for her and things will be right.

Warren


----------



## daveomak (May 5, 2019)

I met a guy, in the chemo clinic, that had been fighting lung cancer for years....  A new chemo drug was tried...  In 3 months, he was cancer free...  New stuff comes along daily...  That was almost 3 years ago...  
It's a great age we live in...


----------



## forktender (May 5, 2019)

SFLsmkr1 said:


> Seen the surgeon today. Pathology report showed 3 of the 19 lymph nodes had cancer, she is at a stage 2. Her prognosis is good. Oncologist will decide how much chemo she will need either thru IV port or pills, radiation will be after she heals from the tumor removal.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your prayers and support, it helped bunches.


Sorry to hear this sort of news.
My sister had cancer in most of her lymph nodes, she went to Stanford med. center in CA and had chemo treatments and the lymph nodes removed that was 30+ years ago. She has been cancer free and healthy ever since thank God. 
I'll say a few prayers that your wife has the same outcome.
If your wife would like to speak with my sister I'm sure that she would be more than happy to speak with her.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 6, 2019)

Thanks everyone.

Couple women here in the resort have had double mastectomy's that are doing great.

Thank you all again from both of us.


----------



## averhoeven (May 12, 2019)

Wish you both luck and a speedy recovery (like pregnancy, this truly effects both members). 

Though this may not be the best place to post it, there is a study out there that looked at frequently eating smoked meats and the impact on cancers. It was not favorable for our hobby unfortunately (as is often the case when confirmation bias is sought). While I would always advocate for moderation with anything (even too much water is detrimental), when in treatment or recovery for cancer I might suggest she stay further away from the smoke and have the meat be a less frequent treat. I'm not trying to be preachy and sorry if it comes off that way. Just trying to give a bit of advice that comes from a knowledge base I have. 
Again, best of luck to you both.


----------

